# verbindung zu skript (wie html-formular)



## tamin (23. Nov 2006)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein html-formular, das daten (datei oder string) an ein asp-skript auf einem server schickt. 
das soll jetzt über ein java-programm passieren.
nur hab ich leider noch zu wenig ahnung, um irgendwie dahinter zu kommen, wie das funktioniert.

kann mir bitte jemand helfen, zumindest ansätze zu finden? muss keine komplette lösung sein,
ein tip reicht, wie ich das machen kann. 

danke schon mal.

gruß, tamin


----------



## SlaterB (23. Nov 2006)

URLConnection

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel16_002.htm


----------



## tamin (23. Nov 2006)

ok, schau ich mir an. dank dir


----------

